# Estação Meteorológica de Corroios (Oregon WMR200)



## Lightning (7 Fev 2009 às 14:55)

Olá a todos. 

Como já devem de ter reparado, fiz um "upgrade" à estação meteorológica. Adquiri uma WMR200 e um Radiation Shield da Davis. Consegui obter autorização para montar parte da estação no telhado, o que fez com que os dados que registo agora sejam muito mais fiáveis do que eram com a outra estação, que estava montada na varanda. O esforço foi grande, a recompensa foi boa. Aqui ficam as fotos com a respectiva descrição, espero que gostem. Todos os vossos coments serão bem-vindos. 

*Vista geral*






Caixa da estação, ainda a cheirar a novo 





Conteúdo da caixa. 

*A estação e acessórios usados na sua instalação*





Estação / Datalogger.





Suporte onde foi instalado o pluviómetro (mais à frente poderão ver esse passo)





Suporte onde foi instalado o catavento (este suporte vinha já incluído na caixa da estação. É montado ás peças).





O catavento.





O sensor.





O pluviómetro.





Pluviómetro visto de cima; pormenor do filtro do aparelho.





Pormenor da parte de baixo do pluviómetro, por onde a água escoa, depois de ser "registada".





É assim que vai ficar instalado o pluviómetro. 





Pormenor dda instalação do pluviómetro. O espaço é visivelmente suficiente para a água escoar á vontade.





Caixa do Radiation Shield da Davis. Não tirei fotos durante a sua montagem, mas mais à frente vão vê-lo já montado.

*Imagens da instalação*

A instalação foi feita da seguinte maneira (com ajuda de uma pessoa especializada): prendemos ao todo 5 suportes daqueles para as antenas, dois na chaminé e 3 na parede da varanda. A parede foi furada, e os suportes foram enterrados entre 5 a 10 centímetros na parede. Os furos foram depois tapados com cimento. Assim permite uma total segurança e redução máxima de oscilação. Coloquei um ferro com mais ou menos 6 metros de altura paralelamente á varanda, tal como tinha feito com a minha antiga estação, mas desta vez mudei as condições de montagem. Coloquei também outro ferro na chaminé, com 2,5 metros de altura, de maneira a permitir uma livre circulação do vento de todas as direcções, assim o anemómetro ficou no mínimo a 1,5 metros de altura do telhado, sem quaisquer obstáculos à volta.





Radiation Shield e pluviómetro já devidamente instalados no ferro. O RS está virado para Norte.





Pormenor da instalação do pluviómetro. Este está preso com os 4 parafusos que já vêm incluídos no pacote de venda da estação. Não oscila e está totalmente imóvel.





Pormenor da instalação do Radiation Shield, devidamente preso ao ferro e totalmente seguro.





Pormenor da instalação dos dois aparelhos anteriormente descritos. Estão ambos a uma altura em que não existem quaisquer objectos que possam afectar a fiabilidade dos dados. 





Vista mais panorâmica sobre a montagem do RS e do pluviómetro.





Pormenor da instalação do mesmo ferro que se pode ver na imagem acima desta. O ferro está preso ao varandim com cabo (forte) de electricidade. Esse mesmo cabo está aparafusado à parede, como podem ver. Os furos têm pelo menos 5 centímetros de profundidade.





Pormenor de um dos suportes que falei mais acima. 





Outro dos suportes.

*Instalação na chaminé*





Nesta imagem podemos ver um dos suportes que falei, já previamente preso e instalado na chaminé.





Ferro já devidamente colocado na chaminé.





Vista geral do ferro onde está instalado o catavento/anemómetro.





Pormenor do suporte do aparelho, preso ao ferro.

*Vistas Gerais*




































Espero que tenham gostado da montagem e da estação.


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Fev 2009 às 15:00)

bela montagem  agora só falta começar a debitar dados on line


----------



## Z13 (7 Fev 2009 às 15:06)

Muitos parabéns!!!

Parece-me excelente!

A montagem dos sensores é sempre demorada, mas excitante! Os problemas começam quando é necessário fazer um reset em algum sensor, ou então mudar as baterias.... como já me aconteceu 


_"Quem trabalha por gosto, não se cansa!"_




***************


----------



## miguel (7 Fev 2009 às 15:06)

Montagem perfeita   Muitos parabéns pela nova estação e montagem...agora é ver os dados a debitar para a net


----------



## Gilmet (7 Fev 2009 às 15:10)

Que espectáculo *Lightning*!! Muito bom mesmo!!

Parabéns!


----------



## João Soares (7 Fev 2009 às 15:10)

Uau! 

Parabens, *Lightning*!

Isso, e que é uma boa montagem, deve ter dado um bocado de trabalho, mas quem gosta disto não se cansa 

Só falta os dados on-line 

Abraços


----------



## AnDré (7 Fev 2009 às 16:30)

Grande dedicação!
Sim, Senhor!


----------



## mr. phillip (7 Fev 2009 às 16:48)

Muito bom!!!
É a coisa mais fácil do mundo identificar a tua casa em Corroios, é so ver o mastro... Embora pelas fotos, já saiba mais ou menos onde é...
Parabéns!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (7 Fev 2009 às 19:20)

Muitos parabéns, *Lightning* ! 
Fizeste uma montagem excelente, melhor era difícil, fiquei muito surpreendido pela positiva.


----------



## Madragoa (7 Fev 2009 às 19:55)

Muitos Parabens pela Montagem.....Foi ao promenor!!!!As melhores posições para os sensores!! e os devidos suportes!


----------



## storm (7 Fev 2009 às 21:45)

Grande Montagem, foi tudo até ao ultimo pormenor, muitos parabéns está excelente


----------



## Rog (7 Fev 2009 às 21:58)

Parabéns parece estar tudo muito bem instalado


----------



## ajrebelo (7 Fev 2009 às 23:16)

boas

parabéns pela estação está mesmo muito bem montada, venha de lá esses dados.

abraços


----------



## vitamos (8 Fev 2009 às 11:04)

Sem dúvida uma excelente montagem!

Parabéns!


----------



## Lightning (8 Fev 2009 às 12:41)

Obrigado a todos. 

Quando conseguir adquiro o NSLU2 e o Meteohub para depois começar a debitar dados online.


----------



## iceworld (8 Fev 2009 às 17:00)

Montagem com grande cuidado.
O suporte do pluviómetro é de que material?

Parabéns


----------



## Kraliv (8 Fev 2009 às 18:17)

Parabéns!!


Parece estar tudo muito bom a nível de instalação 



Toca a colocar dados online


----------



## Lightning (11 Fev 2009 às 22:16)

Pessoal, venho dar-vos as boas novas 

A estação já está a enviar dados para a net  

Apesar de não poder ter o computador ligado dia e noite, sempre que posso deixo-o ligado e em ocasiões "extremas" ou "especiais", por isso se em certas alturas virem dados estranhos, não se preocupem. Podem ser os últimos dados transmitidos do PC para a net antes de este ser desligado.  

Está no site do Wunderground, aqui<-

Muito obrigado ao Rog, ao Hotspot, ao Miguel e ao Minho por toda a ajuda que me deram.


----------



## vitamos (12 Fev 2009 às 10:32)

Lightning disse:


> Pessoal, venho dar-vos as boas novas
> 
> A estação já está a enviar dados para a net
> 
> ...



Parabéns


----------



## Daniel Vilão (12 Fev 2009 às 10:37)

Parabéns pelo recente progresso.


----------



## Lightning (12 Fev 2009 às 19:03)

Hoje, não esquecendo todos os detalhes, conclui finalmente a instalação completa da estação. Dei uma pintadela  (com uma tinta especial para evitar ferrugem) nas partes mais importantes da estação, parafusos, porcas, tudo isso. 

Amanhã vou colocar aqui mais fotos desse melhoramento e da instalação do painel solar também.

Cumps
Lightning


----------



## Lightning (13 Fev 2009 às 14:50)

Tal como prometi, aqui vão mais fotos da minha estação. Desta vez tiradas mesmo perto dos instrumentos, para terem uma ideia diferente da instalação. Adicionei o painel solar à montagem, e virei-o para sul (dada a minha localização) de maneira a conseguir apanhar o maior número de horas de sol / claridade. 

Consegui também apanhar mais de perto o RS da Davis. Prendi melhor o sensor no seu interior.































Amanhã já estarão disponíveis os dados em tempo real, de novo, na página do Wunderground.


----------



## Lightning (13 Fev 2009 às 14:52)

iceworld disse:


> Montagem com grande cuidado.
> O suporte do pluviómetro é de que material?
> 
> Parabéns



Obrigado. 

Iceworld, o material do suporte do pluviómetro é ferro. Mandei fazer o suporte por medida.


----------



## Kraliv (13 Fev 2009 às 16:51)

Boas,


Tendo em conta que a substituição de pilhas será mais complicada no anemómetro (implica deitar o mastro) deverias, talvez, ter deixado o painel solar nesse mastro.
Assim, a duração de pilhas no cata-vento/anemómetro seria maior.









Já agora, porque é que deixaste mastro acima dos aparelhos 









e não instalaste tudo até ao topo ...não é que tenha influência, mas ficava mais "bonito" 








abraço


----------



## Lightning (13 Fev 2009 às 19:05)

Kraliv disse:


> Boas, Tendo em conta que a substituição de pilhas será mais complicada no anemómetro (implica deitar o mastro) deverias, talvez, ter deixado o painel solar nesse mastro.
> Assim, a duração de pilhas no cata-vento/anemómetro seria maior.
> 
> Já agora, porque é que deixaste mastro acima dos aparelhos
> ...



Olá Kraliv.

Pensei nisso, em deixar o painel solar no mesmo ferro que o catavento/anemómetro. Mas preferi colocá-lo no ferro do sensor, a alimentar o sensor. Deixei mastro acima dos aparelhos porque na altura da montagem pensei em tudo: se por exemplo quiser meter o painel solar no topo do ferro posso lá metê-lo sem problemas. Como o suporte do pluviómetro está mesmo aparafusado ao ferro, jã não posso mechê-lo, a nao ser que faça furos no ferro, mais acima, e o suba mais. Mas de qualquer maneira penso que está bom assim, também não há qualquer problema com esse pormenor.


----------



## rozzo (18 Fev 2009 às 11:02)

Os dados online no wunderground estão em testes? Como tem uns saltos marados!


----------



## Lightning (18 Fev 2009 às 11:40)

rozzo disse:


> Os dados online no wunderground estão em testes? Como tem uns saltos marados!



Não propriamente. Eu é que não tenho possibilidade de deixar o computador ligado o dia todo, e o facto de estar sempre a ligar e desligar faz esses "saltos" nos dados. 

Mas assim que puder resolvo isto, de maneira a que os dados fiquem correctos e sem "saltos". 

As minhas desculpas a todos os utilizadores que visitam a página com os meus dados online, mas neste momento as condições que tenho só permitem isto.


----------



## rozzo (18 Fev 2009 às 11:44)

Ah! 

Então mas é assim, são as limitações! hás de arranjar uma solução 

Uma coisa interessantíssima, a temperatura sobe sempre ao longo da madrugada!! Porquê? Já tou a fazer filmes e associações com a acesa discussão que tivemos no tópico sobre a estação do IM da Praia da Rainha!


----------



## Lightning (18 Fev 2009 às 11:55)

rozzo disse:


> Ah!
> 
> Então mas é assim, são as limitações! hás de arranjar uma solução
> 
> Uma coisa interessantíssima, a temperatura sobe sempre ao longo da madrugada!! Porquê? Já tou a fazer filmes e associações com a acesa discussão que tivemos no tópico sobre a estação do IM da Praia da Rainha!



Porquê não sei. 

Mas acredita que já são algumas as vezes que me levanto para ir à rua (de madrugada) e observo isso, a temperatura durante a madrugada vai subindo lentamente. 

Ou seja, o que eu quero dizer com isto é que já observei esse fenómeno. Não estou a afirmar que acontece todos os dias, mas esse facto tanto pode ser devido ao erro dos dados como pode corresponder à verdade, se é que percebeste.


----------



## rozzo (18 Fev 2009 às 12:01)

Pois!
Antes de mais, tenta ver se é erro!
Se não for é interessante, especialmente porque é um comportamento semelhante, apesar de não totalmente igual, ao da estação da Praia da Rainha, o que a ser verdade era muito interessante, pois quereria dizer que o fenómeno lá afinal não é assim tão local, e que a zona de Corroios estaria ali algures numa zona de "transição"..
Mas claro, são só suposições, ainda sem saber se isso está certo!


----------



## Lightning (18 Fev 2009 às 12:05)

rozzo disse:


> Pois!
> Antes de mais, tenta ver se é erro!
> Se não for é interessante, especialmente porque é um comportamento semelhante, apesar de não totalmente igual, ao da estação da Praia da Rainha, o que a ser verdade era muito interessante, pois quereria dizer que o fenómeno lá afinal não é assim tão local, e que a zona de Corroios estaria ali algures numa zona de "transição"..
> Mas claro, são só suposições, ainda sem saber se isso está certo!



Acredita que assim que puder irei verificar se isso é erro ou se é verdade. E tens razão, era de facto interessante se fosse mesmo verdade.  

Agora também estou curioso para saber...


----------



## vitamos (18 Fev 2009 às 12:34)

Seria muito interessante fazer essa verificação uma vez que é um fenómeno local muito interessante. Mas convém mesmo despistar o erro.

É que não sei como funciona o wunderground mas mesmo quando não há cortes e a aquisição está a ser feita regularmente, verificam-se variações muito difíceis de entender. Observa nomeadamente os registos do dia 17 (ontem).

Se depois de um registo manual continuares a ter estes dados, será sem dúvida muito interessante analisar.


----------



## Lightning (18 Fev 2009 às 13:23)

vitamos disse:


> Se depois de um registo manual continuares a ter estes dados, será sem dúvida muito interessante analisar.



Se tal se vier a verificar até se podia abrir um tópico onde se estudasse melhor esta situação local.


----------



## vitamos (18 Fev 2009 às 13:34)

Lightning disse:


> Se tal se vier a verificar até se podia abrir um tópico onde se estudasse melhor esta situação local.



Sim mas antes convém mesmo verificares. Se observares ontem, por exemplo, tens uma máxima de 17ºC às 8h num período de observação regular registado. ora tal não é possível...

Só eliminando todos os erros poderás ter a certeza.


----------



## Lightning (18 Fev 2009 às 15:39)

vitamos disse:


> Sim mas antes convém mesmo verificares. Se observares ontem, por exemplo, tens uma máxima de 17ºC às 8h num período de observação regular registado. ora tal não é possível...
> 
> Só eliminando todos os erros poderás ter a certeza.



Essa máxima tenho a certeza que está errada. Em breve vou tirar tudo a limpo.


----------



## Lightning (4 Mar 2009 às 11:16)

Lightning disse:


> Essa máxima tenho a certeza que está errada. Em breve vou tirar tudo a limpo.



Depois de um estudo a fundo, cheguei à conclusão de que não existe nenhum fenómeno local de inversão de temperatura. O problema é mesmo dos dados, o facto de estar sempre a ligar e desligar o computador provoca esses erros.

Mas em breve, tal como está escrito na minha assinatura, esse problema vai ser resolvido de vez.


----------



## Lightning (15 Mar 2009 às 12:52)

Lightning disse:


> Depois de um estudo a fundo, cheguei à conclusão de que não existe nenhum fenómeno local de inversão de temperatura. O problema é mesmo dos dados, o facto de estar sempre a ligar e desligar o computador provoca esses erros.
> 
> Mas em breve, tal como está escrito na minha assinatura, esse problema vai ser resolvido de vez.



Venho-vos dar a boa notícia:

Tal como prometi, cumpri.

Os dados no Wunderground estão de volta, e finalmente actualizados de 5 em 5 minutos, com a diferença de que agora não existem quaisquer interrupções. 

Portanto, agora sempre que quiserem podem consultar os dados em tempo real, coisa que não podiam fazer antes. 

Mas as surpresas não ficam por aqui. Em breve darei mais notícias. 

Inté 

Nota: Os dados disponíveis do mês passado (Fevereiro) que podem encontrar nesta mesma página do Wunderground não têm qualquer fiabilidade e estão cheios de erros.


----------



## Lightning (5 Mai 2009 às 20:30)

*Re: Tempoemcorroios.com*

Olá a todos 

É com enorme prazer que venho anunciar-vos o que há muito ansiava...

Depois de muito trabalho, muitos problemas, muito suor, muita paciência e sobretudo MUITA força de vontade e persistência, eis que vos digo que...

...Está oficialmente inaugurado o meu site pessoal:

http://tempoemcorroios.com/

Quanto ao resto não vou revelar nada, entrem e apreciem. Descubram por vocês mesmos e deixem as vossas críticas e opiniões aqui. 

Cumpz


----------



## miguel (5 Mai 2009 às 20:33)

Muito bem, não perdeste tempo  Parabéns pelo site


----------



## Veterano (5 Mai 2009 às 22:32)

Parabéns Lightning, criaste um site interessante, tem potencial!


----------



## mr. phillip (5 Mai 2009 às 22:53)

Aì está a surpresa de que falaste!
Muito bom, assim quase nem preciso de comprar uma estação metereologica, quando o meu vizinho a tem tão perto, e a debitar dados a toda a hora...
Parabéns, a persistência compensa sempre!!


----------



## Lightning (6 Mai 2009 às 00:01)

Veterano disse:


> Parabéns Lightning, criaste um site interessante, tem potencial!



Obrigado. O mérito é para ser distribuido por mim e pelo Vince também , pois ele ajudou-me muito.


----------



## ac_cernax (6 Mai 2009 às 01:55)

Parabéns pelo site e sobretudo pela dedicação.

Está muito bom, com bastante informação, mas de fácil consulta...

...mais um bom exemplo.

Abraço.


----------



## vitamos (6 Mai 2009 às 10:28)

Muitos parabéns pelo novo site!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (6 Mai 2009 às 15:35)

Parabéns pelo novo site, mais um a seguir.


----------



## HotSpot (6 Mai 2009 às 18:32)

Grande site, grande dedicação. Um exemplo a seguir.


----------



## Lightning (15 Mai 2009 às 20:10)

Mais novidades na minha estação e no meu site: agora com sensor UV! 

Ao site foram acrescentados novos conteúdos e novas áreas. Devido a alguns problemas o valor de precipitação acumulada para este mês encontra-se errado, mas esse erro está devidamente identificado. 

Continuarei sempre em busca de melhorar o meu site dia após dia para vos servir sempre da melhor maneira possível.


----------



## Mjhb (12 Jun 2009 às 21:07)

uanto custou a estação que se ve na 1ª pág.?


----------



## Daniel Vilão (12 Jun 2009 às 21:23)

Pedro disse:


> uanto custou a estação que se ve na 1ª pág.?



Uma Oregon WMR200 tem um preço base que ronda os 300 €, podendo variar um pouco de loja para loja.

Como o camarada *Lightning* precisou de adquirir também um radiation shield da Davis - um acessório indispensável para que a fiabilidade dos dados da temperatura e humidade esteja assegurada - a esse preço acresceu uma despesa adicional de cerca de 90 €, sensivelmente.

Por isso, o custo total da estação em si deve ter andado perto dos 400 €, sensivelmente.


Nota: Nisto ainda não entram os cerca de 150 € resultantes do hardware NSLU2 + o software Meteohub para fazer a transmissão de dados para a Internet.

Se contares com essa despesa adicional, certamente o nosso camarada *Lightning* deve ter gasto perto de 550 € com todo o material.


----------



## Lightning (12 Jun 2009 às 22:53)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Uma Oregon WMR200 tem um preço base que ronda os 300 €, podendo variar um pouco de loja para loja.
> 
> Como o camarada *Lightning* precisou de adquirir também um radiation shield da Davis - um acessório indispensável para que a fiabilidade dos dados da temperatura e humidade esteja assegurada - a esse preço acresceu uma despesa adicional de cerca de 90 €, sensivelmente.
> 
> ...



Exactamente, *Daniel Vilão*! 

E para além disso ainda vem a despesa adicional dos materiais necessários para a montagem da estação no telhado, nas melhores condições possíveis (ferro galvanizado com 5 metros de comprimento, suportes para prender o ferro na respectiva parede, suporte (que foi mandado fazer á medida) para o pluviómetro, etc etc).

E acrescenta também o preço do sensor UV (apesar de não estar nas imagens) cerca de 60 euros já com IVA.

Por isso e sem exagero, o custo total da estação até agora ficou à volta dos 650 euros.


----------



## Lightning (1 Jul 2009 às 09:15)

Bom dia 

Trago-vos novidades acerca do meu site. 

Foram feitos melhoramentos significativos tanto no visual como na estrutura do site. Foi acrescentada mais informação (criados novos menus) com o objectivo de vos servir melhor. Os constantes erros com os dados foram também resolvidos. 

Agora está tudo de uma forma mais arrumada e perceptível. Espero que gostem das alterações. 

Desde já fica aqui o meu obrigado ao Vince e ao Rog que me ajudaram. 

As surpresas não ficam por aqui, estejam atentos ao site, pois em breve aparecerão mais novidades!


----------



## Lightning (1 Jul 2009 às 21:24)

Lightning disse:


> Bom dia
> 
> Trago-vos novidades acerca do meu site.
> 
> ...



Aproveito também para dizer que quanto à votação que está no fundo do site vai sempre existir uma nova todos os meses. 

Tinha-me esquecido desse pormenor...


----------



## Lightning (11 Jul 2009 às 13:27)

Boas 

Saiu a notícia acerca do meu projecto no site da junta de freguesia de Corroios.

A notícia pode ser consultada aqui: 

http://www.jf-corroios.pt/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=329&Itemid=1


----------



## AnDré (11 Jul 2009 às 15:04)

Lightning disse:


> Boas
> 
> Saiu a notícia acerca do meu projecto no site da junta de freguesia de Corroios.
> 
> ...



Excelente passo, na divulgação do projecto.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (12 Jul 2009 às 21:47)

Parabéns pela divulgação da notícia ! 

Mais um importante passo no meteoamadorismo.


----------



## Lightning (8 Ago 2009 às 12:30)

Boas

Mais uma novidade no tempoemcorroios.com!

Agora o site conta com a presença de uma webcam cuja função é a monitorização do tempo em tempo real. A webcam já se encontrava montada e em funcionamento há mais de duas semanas mas só agora foi possível colocá-la online.

A webcam encontra-se montada mesmo junto da estação. Está a apontar para Espanha (Este). Nas duas imagens abaixo podem ficar a perceber melhor a sua localização e qual o panorama que consegue captar:





A seta indica a direcção para onde a câmara está a filmar. 





Agora com bastante mais zoom do que na imagem acima.

Esta foi a melhor posição que consegui obter, já que se a virasse para Norte filmava prédios de 8 andares. Se virasse a Sul filmava prédios de 8 andares. Se virasse para Oeste a mesma coisa   basicamente estou quase todo rodeado de prédios altos, logo escolhi esta direcção que era a única que melhor servia. 

Podem consultar aqui: http://tempoemcorroios.com/webcam-em-directo

Ao fundo é visível parte da Baía do Seixal, partes do Miratejo e ainda muito muito ao fundo o Barreiro. 

Basicamente em situações de trovoadas de fim de tarde e isso, a câmara vai-me permitir a sua captação sem problemas. Mas em situações de superfícies frontais, a câmara vai apenas mostrando a nebulosidade a vir de trás da sua localização. (Oeste).

Um obrigado ao *Hotspot* e ao *Fil* pela ajuda que me deram.


----------



## Lightning (15 Ago 2009 às 13:33)

Depois de mais alguns aperfeiçoamentos no site, agora o passo seguinte é colocar os dados no meteoclimatic. 

Espero que me aprovem a estação, estou a torcer para que isso aconteça. 

Brevemente e se tudo correr bem, estarão disponíveis mais novidades.


----------



## trepkos (10 Set 2009 às 13:55)

Acho que essa direcção para onde está a webcam virada passa por cima da minha casa.


----------



## Zapiao (18 Set 2009 às 17:55)

Estive a ver o grafico no underground e reparei q hoje ás 5h09 estavam 1013.4mb e ás 5h 15 passou p 1014.4mb, + tarde aconteceu o inverso entre as 5h 25 e as 5h 31  Como ñ é possivel aumentar um mb em 6 minutos , o q levará a esta discrepancia? Leva-me a questionar a fiabilidade destas PWS.....


----------



## Vince (18 Set 2009 às 18:16)

Zapiao disse:


> Estive a ver o grafico no underground e reparei q hoje ás 5h09 estavam 1013.4mb e ás 5h 15 passou p 1014.4mb, + tarde aconteceu o inverso entre as 5h 25 e as 5h 31  Como ñ é possivel aumentar um mb em 6 minutos , o q levará a esta discrepancia? Leva-me a questionar a fiabilidade destas PWS.....




Não tem nada de estranho, tem a ver com a resolução do barómetro em questão, que neste caso da WMR200 é de 1mb, ou seja, só muda de 1 em 1 mb.


----------



## Zapiao (18 Set 2009 às 18:30)

Vince disse:


> Não tem nada de estranho, tem a ver com a resolução do barómetro em questão, que neste caso da WMR200 é de 1mb, ou seja, só muda de 1 em 1 mb.



Entao ainda é + estranho pq em 5 mnts aumentou 1 mb e dpois + tarde baixou o mesmo mb ficando a 1013.4mb sendo q das 0h até ás 7h 38 as decimas foram sempre as mesmas (x.4)?


----------



## Zapiao (18 Set 2009 às 18:35)

Nao sei se me faço entender mas p ter essa resoluçao d 1 mb, acho estranho os valores irem ás decimas visto q aumentou p 1014.4 ou seja 1 mb certo, ñ subiu p 1014.0 nem p 1014.1. Nao é muito comum em 5 mnts passar d 1013.4 p 1014.4, seria sim se fosse d 1013 p 1014 q é o caso do meu barometro. Tamb é curioso q tenho reparado nesse erro em varios registos d outras pws.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (18 Set 2009 às 20:22)

Zapiao disse:


> Nao sei se me faço entender mas p ter essa resoluçao d 1 mb, acho estranho os valores irem ás decimas visto q aumentou p 1014.4 ou seja 1 mb certo, ñ subiu p 1014.0 nem p 1014.1. Nao é muito comum em 5 mnts passar d 1013.4 p 1014.4, seria sim se fosse d 1013 p 1014 q é o caso do meu barometro. Tamb é curioso q tenho reparado nesse erro em varios registos d outras pws.



Pensas que isso acontece, mas não é verdade. A resolução do barómetro das Oregon é de exactamente 1 hPa/mb, e na consola não mostra décimas. As décimas que vês são resultantes dos softwares e dos sites onde os dados são geridos, que não aceitam os dados sem casas decimais e posteriormente apresentam um ligeiro erro resultante da conversão de polegadas de mercúrio para hPa/mb. Isso por vezes também acontece com a leitura da precipitação, pois os sites onde os dados são publicados trabalham geralmente com medidas inglesas e as conversões e todo o processo de publicação dos dados desencadeia este tipo de erros e imprecisões.


----------



## Zapiao (18 Set 2009 às 21:03)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Pensas que isso acontece, mas não é verdade. A resolução do barómetro das Oregon é de exactamente 1 hPa/mb, e na consola não mostra décimas. As décimas que vês são resultantes dos softwares e dos sites onde os dados são geridos, que não aceitam os dados sem casas decimais e posteriormente apresentam um ligeiro erro resultante da conversão de polegadas de mercúrio para hPa/mb. Isso por vezes também acontece com a leitura da precipitação, pois os sites onde os dados são publicados trabalham geralmente com medidas inglesas e as conversões e todo o processo de publicação dos dados desencadeia este tipo de erros e imprecisões.


AH agora estamos a chegar a algum lado, eu estava a basear-me no historico do underground e pensei q fosse totalmente gerido pela tua pws. Sendo assim as duvidas estao esclarecidas


----------



## Daniel Vilão (18 Set 2009 às 21:32)

Zapiao disse:


> AH agora estamos a chegar a algum lado, eu estava a basear-me no historico do underground e *pensei q fosse totalmente gerido pela tua pws*. Sendo assim as duvidas estao esclarecidas



A de Corroios não é minha. 

Mas sim, isso é aplicável a todas as estações com todos os softwares.


----------



## Lightning (25 Set 2009 às 14:06)

Olá 

Fui entrevistado para o Jornal do Seixal, contactaram-me porque acharam o meu projecto interessante e pouco vulgar aqui na freguesia. 

A conversa foi bastante interessante, e segundo me disseram a entrevista vai ser publicada no boletim da Junta de Freguesia, e com alguma sorte também no Jornal do Seixal.

Mais tarde, quando a mesma estiver disponível, irei coloca-la aqui ou num tópico criado totalmente para tal.

Foi uma nova experiência para mim, que me vai ajudar bastante na divulgação deste projecto. 

Sem esquecer os mais importantes, vocês, deixo aqui o meu obrigado a todos os que me ajudaram e têm ajudado e dado força continuar. Em especial o Vince. 

Espero no futuro expandir este projecto para novos horizontes. 

Cumps


----------



## vitamos (25 Set 2009 às 14:18)

Muitos parabéns *Lightning*, aguardemos então por essa publicação!

Bom ver o dinamismo desta comunidade! De tal forma que os media começaram-se a interessar sobremaneira sobre o mundo da meteorologia amadora! E isso é muito bom sem dúvida


----------



## mr. phillip (25 Set 2009 às 18:01)

Bom, então cá esperarei pelo Jornal do Seixal... Leio-o sempre, mas desta vez, com um motivo de interesse especial...
Parabéns!!


----------



## Rog (25 Set 2009 às 20:40)

Parabéns pela entrevista pode ser que algumas pessoas que leiam a entrevista, despertem também o interesse por esta área.


----------



## ap12b (16 Nov 2009 às 15:25)

*pedido de ajuda*

ola!
eu sou um aluno de 12 ano. e tanho como projeto de area projeto uma estaçao metereologica. eu escolhi a estaçao wmr200. gostei muito da estaçao descrita neste forum. se me podessem dar o contacto/email da pessoa responsavel pelo projéto para me esclarecer algumas duvidas.

obrigado pela antençao

as fotos da estaçao tao muito fixes


----------



## Lightning (16 Nov 2009 às 19:51)

*Re: pedido de ajuda*



ap12b disse:


> ola!
> eu sou um aluno de 12 ano. e tanho como projeto de area projeto uma estaçao metereologica. eu escolhi a estaçao wmr200. gostei muito da estaçao descrita neste forum. se me podessem dar o contacto/email da pessoa responsavel pelo projéto para me esclarecer algumas duvidas.
> 
> obrigado pela antençao
> ...



Boas

O dono do projecto sou eu . Podes colocar aqui as tuas dúvidas, eu esclareço-as. 

Cumps


----------



## ap12b (20 Nov 2009 às 16:19)

algumas das minhas duvidas:
orçamento;
como arranjas-te suporte;
software;
como metes os dados na net emm directo;

obigado  pela atençao.


----------



## Lightning (20 Nov 2009 às 19:25)

ap12b disse:


> algumas das minhas duvidas:
> orçamento;
> como arranjas-te suporte;
> software;
> ...



O orçamento ficou bem grande, em cerca de 650 euros, por volta disso, já com o preço dos extras (material para a montar). O software que uso é o Meteohub, bastante conhecido para quem tem estações.

É através desse software que envio os dados para a net "em directo". 

Quanto à parte do suporte, não percebi... 

Cumps


----------



## ap12b (25 Nov 2009 às 20:59)

obrigado.  eu quando perguntei do suporte estava-me a referir aos ferros nos quais os sensores estão colocados. como os arranjas-te?


----------



## Lightning (25 Nov 2009 às 21:04)

ap12b disse:


> obrigado.  eu quando perguntei do suporte estava-me a referir aos ferros nos quais os sensores estão colocados. como os arranjas-te?



Uns na drogaria, outros numa fábrica de ferros (que vende ferros "especiais" destes, bem compridos) e os suportes (do pluviómetro e isso) mandei-os fazer por medida.


----------



## ap12b (25 Nov 2009 às 21:27)

quanto ao programa onde o posso arranjar?
É necessario lincença?


----------



## Lightning (25 Nov 2009 às 22:06)

ap12b disse:


> quanto ao programa onde o posso arranjar?
> É necessario lincença?



Sim, é necessário licença e pagar para o ter. Podes arranjá-lo na própria página online do programa.


----------



## Lightning (4 Dez 2009 às 16:26)

Foi adicionada uma tabela explicativa na área dos dados em tempo real, com o objectivo de facilitar a interpretação da outra tabela onde são mostrados os dados. 

Isto permite que os visitantes que tenham dificuldade em fazê-lo consigam agora compreender melhor.


----------



## Lightning (1 Jan 2010 às 19:53)

Ano Novo, site remodelado.

Agora o Tempoemcorroios.com apresenta novos conteúdos, que estão organizados de uma melhor forma, com o objectivo de facilitar o acesso aos mesmos.

Agora, a galeria de fotos e vídeos é apenas uma, que faz a compilação de todos os eventos, organizados por separadores e meses. O mesmo se aplica à galeria para este novo ano de 2010. 

Os resumos de cada mês e relatórios de eventos meteorológicos foram organizados da mesma maneira. 

Para além de terem sido criados também dois novos menus para os relatórios e eventos meteorológicos deste ano, existe uma novidade: a cronologia. Este menu visa apresentar de uma forma muito resumida os acontecimentos mais marcantes do ano, por ordem de datas.

Ou seja, o site agora já não cresce tanto para baixo. 

Dêem uma vista de olhos ao site. Críticas e opiniões são bem-vindas aqui.


----------



## ap12b (8 Jan 2010 às 17:04)

*material*

ola!

o meu grupo está preste a adquirir a estaçao meteorológica, e informaram-nos de que os sensores poderiam vir descalibrados. Como é que os que adquiris-te estavam? E o que tiveste de fazer? 
Obrigado pela atenção


----------



## Lightning (8 Jan 2010 às 17:09)

*Re: material*



ap12b disse:


> ola!
> 
> o meu grupo está preste a adquirir a estaçao meteorológica, e informaram-nos de que os sensores poderiam vir descalibrados. Como é que os que adquiris-te estavam? E o que tiveste de fazer?
> Obrigado pela atenção



Olá

Não sei porque razão vos informaram isso, a única coisa que não costuma vir calibrada é o barómetro, alguns deles tens que configurar conforme a altitude acima do nível do mar a que te encontras.

Eu quando adquiri a estação, bastou-me montá-la toda, e aliás nem foi preciso calibrar o barómetro, apareceu logo a pressão atmosférica certa, portanto não calibrei nada. 

Montei e está a andar. 

A única coisa que estou a ver que podem estar a referir-vos é as configurações na consola e no próprio software, porque de resto não foi preciso calibrar nenhum sensor.


----------



## Lightning (18 Jan 2010 às 17:00)

Boas pessoal. Trago-vos muito boas notícias.

A minha estação, depois de ter sido alojada no Meteoclimatic e depois de algum tempo em avaliação, foi considerada uma estação de qualidade com selo Meteoclimatic (estrela dourada),  ou seja, significa que todos os sensores estão nas melhores localizações possíveis e os dados da estação são muito fiáveis. 

Mesmo assim, para que a estação fosse aprovada, pediram-me para fazer algumas alterações, que foram nomeadamente colocar o RS com o termo-higrómetro ainda mais alto (para ficar o mais arejado possível). Fiz também uma manutenção aos outros sensores para que ficasse tudo nas melhores condições.

Deixo-vos aqui agora fotos actualizadas da estação, depois de todas as alterações.

































Podem ver a estação no mapa (Portugal - Sul) aqui neste link:

http://meteoclimatic.com/mapinfo/PTSUR

E podem ver a estação propriamente dita aqui:

http://meteoclimatic.com/perfil/PTSUR1700000002855A

O meu obrigado ao Vince, Hotspot e ao Daniel Vilão que me ajudaram a colocar a estação no referido site e a disponibilizar os dados online.


----------



## vitamos (18 Jan 2010 às 17:06)

Parabéns pela aprovação 

Bom ver mais uma estação com selo de qualidade. Um bom incentivo também a  todos os que queiram (e possam) fazer o mesmo, de modo a obterem registos de qualidade.


----------



## joaodelai (18 Jan 2010 às 17:49)

Não me entra na cabeça uma coisa,  Até que ponto a temperatura a 12m, 15m de altitude em cima de um predío é a temperatura real que sentimos a 2m de altitude? Como assim botar o abrigo lá em cima para ficar mais arejado??? Não sobe as mínimas e diminui as máximas??? 

Pergunto isso porque vou botar meu abrigo Davis em um mastro de madeira a 2m em um gramado em frente a minha casa. Qual é a melhor opção? Em cima da casa ou a 2m?


----------



## Lightning (18 Jan 2010 às 18:04)

joaodelai disse:


> Não me entra na cabeça uma coisa,  Até que ponto a temperatura a 12m, 15m de altitude em cima de um predío é a temperatura real que sentimos a 2m de altitude? Como assim botar o abrigo lá em cima para ficar mais arejado??? Não sobe as mínimas e diminui as máximas???
> 
> Pergunto isso porque vou botar meu abrigo Davis em um mastro de madeira a 2m em um gramado em frente a minha casa. Qual é a melhor opção? Em cima da casa ou a 2m?



Olá João.

Coloquei o RS mais para cima, para ficar ainda mais arejado (afastei-o mais do telhado), pois da maneira que ele estava dantes, estava um pouco mais próximo do telhado, ou seja, não apanhava tanto vento como apanha agora.

Quanto mais vento apanhar, e desde que não existam quaisquer obstáculos à volta que cortem o vento de um certo quadrante, por exemplo, melhor. Mais fiável é a leitura das temperaturas e humidade relativa

Os abrigos com os sensores de temperatura quanto mais altos possível (não significa que tenham que estar muito muito altos ) e desde que não tenham nada à volta (como por exemplo aparelhos que comprometam a fiabilidade dos dados tais como fontes de calor, painéis solares, etc etc), melhor será a fiabilidade dos dados registados.

Por isso, recomendo-o a colocar o RS em cima da sua casa, desde que não hajam os obstáculos que eu referi.


----------



## joaodelai (18 Jan 2010 às 18:16)

Lightning disse:


> Olá João.
> 
> Coloquei o RS mais para cima, para ficar ainda mais arejado (afastei-o mais do telhado), pois da maneira que ele estava dantes, estava um pouco mais próximo do telhado, ou seja, não apanhava tanto vento como apanha agora.
> 
> ...



Desculpe me mas dessa eu não sabia, para mim um abrigo RS deve ser colocado a 2m do chão como aconcelha a OMM, o colocando em cima de casa não estaria criando uma situação de topo na temperatura? Minimas altas e máximas baixas? Ou será que a altitude mencionada é insignificante para tal fato? 
Repito minha pergunta, coloco o sensor de temperatura abrigo por um RS Davis em um gramado a 2m do chão ou em cima de minha casa a 5m de altitude? 

Abraços!


----------



## AnDré (18 Jan 2010 às 18:36)

joaodelai disse:


> Desculpe me mas dessa eu não sabia, para mim um abrigo RS deve ser colocado a 2m do chão como aconcelha a OMM, o colocando em cima de casa não estaria criando uma situação de topo na temperatura? Minimas altas e máximas baixas? Ou será que a altitude mencionada é insignificante para tal fato?
> Repito minha pergunta, coloco o sensor de temperatura abrigo por um RS Davis em um gramado a 2m do chão ou em cima de minha casa a 5m de altitude?
> 
> Abraços!



O ideal, tal como a OMM diz, é o RS ser colocado a 2m do chão, mas para tal não deve haver nenhum obstáculo em volta (muros, prédios, árvores, arbustos), que sirvam de barreira ao vento e crie uma espécie de estufa em volta do sensor da temperatura.

Ora, num meio urbano é praticamente impossível encontrar um lugar com essas condições.

Assim, e para quem mora num prédio, a melhor forma de medir a temperatura com o menor erro possível, em relação às condições standards, é instalar a estação no telhado, com os mesmos critérios da instalação da mesma no solo.


---------------------

Parabéns pela aprovação, Lighting


----------



## HotSpot (18 Jan 2010 às 20:01)

joaodelai disse:


> Desculpe me mas dessa eu não sabia, para mim um abrigo RS deve ser colocado a 2m do chão como aconcelha a OMM, o colocando em cima de casa não estaria criando uma situação de topo na temperatura? Minimas altas e máximas baixas? Ou será que a altitude mencionada é insignificante para tal fato?
> Repito minha pergunta, coloco o sensor de temperatura abrigo por um RS Davis em um gramado a 2m do chão ou em cima de minha casa a 5m de altitude?
> 
> Abraços!



Sem dúvida 2m do chão. O sensor assim no topo de um prédio lê mínimas mais altas e máximas mais baixas. Mas como referiu o André, não havendo condições para estar 2m do chão, o topo de um prédio é o mal menor.


----------



## geoair.pt (18 Jan 2010 às 21:42)

AnDré disse:


> O ideal, tal como a OMM diz, é o RS ser colocado a 2m do chão,* mas para tal não deve haver nenhum obstáculo em volta *(muros, prédios, árvores, arbustos), que sirvam de barreira ao vento e crie uma espécie de estufa em volta do sensor da temperatura.
> 
> Ora, num meio urbano é praticamente impossível encontrar um lugar com essas condições.
> 
> ...


Boas,
A haver obstáculos, a que distância mínima deve estar?É que tenho um bocado de espaço nas traseiras (poente) da casa  que poderia deixar lá o RS mas como depois tenho a casa...


----------



## ap12b (10 Mai 2010 às 15:38)

*pedido de ajuda*

ola!!
nós ja adquirimos a estação wmr200.
e está toda funcional
mas agora deparamo-nos com o problema de pôr os dados online.
nós gostariamos de obter uma ajuda sobre isto.
é que já lemos muitos post e continuamos com mais dúvidas ainda.

ex. o que é necessario fazer? hardware, software instalaçoes entre outras.


----------



## Puma (27 Set 2010 às 22:39)

Boas...

Adquiri recentemente uma WMR 200, a qual já está montada, ficando apenas em falta o RS.

Reparei que a estação não me identifica o Wind Chill.

Podem-me informar se o mesmo apenas fica disponivel abaixo de uma determinada temperatura ?

Abraço


----------



## Lightning (27 Set 2010 às 22:49)

Puma disse:


> Boas...
> 
> Adquiri recentemente uma WMR 200, a qual já está montada, ficando apenas em falta o RS.
> 
> ...



Boa noite Puma. 

Sim, só abaixo de uma certa temperatura é que o windchill é calculado nas WMR200, se não me engano, só abaixo dos 10ºC. 

Portanto não se preocupe e não se admire se o windchill estiver sempre - - ºC, é perfeitamente normal. Assim que a temperatura baixar dos 10ºC, o windchill será calculado automaticamente. 

Mais alguma dúvida não hesite em colocar.


----------



## Puma (27 Set 2010 às 23:01)

Boa noite, Lightning ! 

Obrigado pela informação.

Já adivinhava que assim fosse...mas como estava habituado á Auriol, que mostrava sempre....achei estranho.

Vou esperar para ver 


Aqui vos deixo uma foto da minha nova estação


----------



## joseoliveira (28 Set 2010 às 00:56)

Olá Puma

A WMR 200 está com muito bom aspecto, falta-lhe então um ponto fundamental o qual referiste!


----------



## Puma (28 Set 2010 às 09:58)

Olá joseoliveira !

Obrigado pelo comentário.

Tenho estado a testar varios softwares para ligar a estação ao PC.

O Cumulus cativou-me bastante, parece-me simples, objectivo e gratuito.

Contudo o mesmo não reconhece a estação ( WMR200) , mas apenas a WMR 928.

É assim mesmo, ou existe algo que me está a passar ao lado.

Agradecia a Vossa ajuda


----------



## cmg (28 Set 2010 às 11:53)

AnDré disse:


> O ideal, tal como a OMM diz, é o RS ser colocado a 2m do chão, mas para tal não deve haver nenhum obstáculo em volta (muros, prédios, árvores, arbustos), que sirvam de barreira ao vento e crie uma espécie de estufa em volta do sensor da temperatura.
> 
> Ora, num meio urbano é praticamente impossível encontrar um lugar com essas condições.
> 
> ...



Boas

Só uma pergunta: Os 2 metros de altura para o RS é a altura obrigatória ou é só a distancia mínima ao solo (mesmo que cá em baixo não haja obstáculos)? 
É que eu tenho o meu a cerca de 8m 

Obrigado

Cumps

cmg


----------



## Lightning (1 Out 2010 às 16:14)

cmg disse:


> Boas
> 
> Só uma pergunta: Os 2 metros de altura para o RS é a altura obrigatória ou é só a distancia mínima ao solo (mesmo que cá em baixo não haja obstáculos)?
> É que eu tenho o meu a cerca de 8m
> ...



Boa tarde cmg.

Os 2 metros de altura para o RS representam a altura *recomendada* para a sua instalação (do RS).

Se tem o seu a 8 metros de altura e são de momento as únicas condições que tem, não vejo qualquer problema, desde que cumpra as outras normas habituais tais como estar exposto a todos os pontos cardeais, estar afastado de fontes de calor, etc etc... 

Para ter uma ideia, tenho o meu a sensivelmente 12 metros de altitude (10 metros do prédio mais aproximadamente 2 metros de mastro).

Espero que tenha esclarecido a sua questão. Se tiver quaisquer outras dúvidas não hesite em perguntar.

Cumprimentos


----------



## Lightning (1 Out 2010 às 16:19)

Boas,

Trago-vos uma novidade, nomeadamente relacionada com a webcam do Tempoemcorroios.

Após uma inspecção de rotina a todos os instrumentos da estação e também à webcam, decidi alterar a direcção em que são captadas as imagens. Está agora voltada para o mar (litoral).

Esta alteração justifica-se já com a aproximação da frente para Domingo e também com as tendências naturais do estado do tempo para os próximos meses (passagem de superfícies frontais, depressões, etc etc).

Confiram as alterações em http://tempoemcorroios.com/dados-em-tempo-real.


----------



## joseoliveira (1 Out 2010 às 21:01)

cmg disse:


> Boas
> 
> Só uma pergunta: Os 2 metros de altura para o RS é a altura obrigatória ou é só a distancia mínima ao solo (mesmo que cá em baixo não haja obstáculos)?
> É que eu tenho o meu a cerca de 8m



*cmg*, a distância desde o solo a um mínimo de 2 metros prende-se por critérios mínimos de avaliação de valores já instituídos e por norma considerados credíveis.

Quer seja no Inverno ou no Verão, a temperatura e humidade avaliadas junto ao solo e que a distância seja consideravelmente inferior aos 2 metros, no Verão absorve directamente muito do calor que se gera à superfície por este se manter acumulado ao longo do dia e no Inverno este processo surge de igual forma mas desta vez com a acumulação de ar frio gerado pelo arrefecimento dessa mesma superfície; irregularidades seriam também notadas nos valores de humidade que no Verão seriam certamente muito baixos enquanto que no Inverno poderiam ser demasiado elevados, portanto quer seja num período ou noutro, a exposição a estas condições de temperatura e humidade superficiais criariam extremos anuais não previstos e de modo algum serviriam para avaliar as condições meteorológicas num dado local.
Quanto aos 8 metros de distância que referiu, será desde o solo? E que outras superfícies poderão encurtar essa distância? Existem? Terraço, telhado, varanda?


----------



## joseoliveira (1 Out 2010 às 21:11)

Puma disse:


> Olá joseoliveira !
> 
> Obrigado pelo comentário.
> 
> ...



Gostaria de poder ajudar tivesse eu já experiência nesse ponto, mas ao usar até à data uma simples estação que não requer software, não vejo como, mas certamente há por cá quem possa ajudar nessa tarefa!


----------



## Lightning (23 Mai 2011 às 20:37)

HotSpot disse:
			
		

> (...)Acontece nos sensores Oregon passados alguns anos.
> 
> Solução: Sensor novo.



E é isso mesmo... Sensor novo a caminho. 

Quando montar o sensor faço também uma vistoria geral ao resto da estação, em princípio neste fim de semana que vem ou no início da próxima semana. 

Darei novidades assim que justificável.


----------



## Lightning (4 Jun 2011 às 21:05)

Lightning disse:


> Quando montar o sensor faço também uma vistoria geral ao resto da estação, em princípio neste fim de semana que vem ou no início da próxima semana.



E foi isso mesmo que acabei de fazer agora. Não consegui fazê-lo imediatamente na altura em que referi no post acima, mas consegui hoje.

O sensor termo-higrómetro é novinho em folha. Os dados de humidade relativa são novamente fiáveis. 

Aproveitei ainda para limpar todos os sensores e verificá-los e voltei a webcam para a direcção o interior do País.


----------



## Lightning (19 Set 2012 às 21:27)

Boa noite. 

Como alguns de vocês podem já ter observado, a tabela com os dados em tempo real, disponível no site Tempoemcorroios, neste link está imcompleta (não apresenta todos os dados) e desactualizada. Isto deve-se a um problema temporário que será resolvido dentro de alguns dias. 

Os dados do anemómetro/catavento voltam agora a estar disponíveis, e aconselho-vos a usarem a página do wunderground para consultarem os dados completos e sempre actualizados. 

http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=IPORTUGA44

Fui ao telhado fazer a manuntenção aos sensores, e infelizmente lamento informar-vos de que tenho _uma baixa_ na equipa  pois o sensor de radiação UV morreu de vez. Deixou de emitir sinal, mesmo com pilhas novas, reset, etc etc, a luz que indica que está a recolher dados deixou mesmo de aparecer. Não sei a causa desta avaria, mas é permanente. 

Até voltar a adquirir outro sensor UV, não irão estar disponíveis mais dados. 

Quanto à webcam aconteceu também há muito tempo outro acidente, a webcam apanhou água e foi desta para melhor. A situação actual em que me encontro não me permite ainda voltar a oferecer este serviço no site Tempoemcorroios (colocar outra webcam a enviar imagens em tempo real), mas de qualquer das formas espero no futuro fazê-lo. 

Caso tenham alguma dúvida que queiram colocar não hesitem em fazê-lo.

Cumprimentos.


----------



## mr. phillip (19 Set 2012 às 21:43)

Lightning disse:


> Boa noite.
> 
> Como alguns de vocês podem já ter observado, a tabela com os dados em tempo real, disponível no site Tempoemcorroios, neste link está imcompleta (não apresenta todos os dados) e desactualizada. Isto deve-se a um problema temporário que será resolvido dentro de alguns dias.
> 
> ...



É, de facto, a WMR 200 é muito fraca nos seus sensores... o meu sensor UV também pifou ao fim de um ano, o anemómetro pouco mais... deixei de receber sinal na consola se a mesma fica ao pé do PC... Resultado, na semana passada chateei-me e desmontei tudo, apenas ficou o termómetro e higrómetro...


----------



## Puma (20 Set 2012 às 13:06)

Olá !

Também tenho uma estação Oregon WMR 200 “ a bombar “ desde Setembro de 2010, e até á data de hoje não tenho qualquer tipo de reclamação a fazer. 

Contudo o sinal dos sensores poderia ser melhor, nomeadamente do termómetro/higrómetro, situação que resolvi com alguns ajustes quer dos sensores quer da própria consola. 

Todos os sensores, incluindo o sensor UV, têm as pilhas originais ( não tenho o painel solar colocado ), e pelo menos duas vezes por ano procedo á sua limpeza, nomeadamente ao anemómetro e pluviómetro, que tem sempre por lá uma familia de aranhas  

Fiquem bem


----------



## Lightning (21 Dez 2012 às 12:27)

Desculpem a forma como vou escrever este post, mas vou fazê-lo da forma mais sincera possível. 

Ontem à noite o servidor onde eu tinha os dados pifou novamente, e agora vou encontrar uma maneira alternativa de fazer backup dos mesmos. O sistema que eu uso é o meteohub, um sistema consideravelmente antigo, e sinceramente estou farto até aos olhos de ter sempre problemas e dores de cabeça com ele. 

Em 2013 vou deixar de adoptar este sistema por completo e das duas uma, ou passo a colocar só os extremos diários através de outro software, ou então de vez em quando deixo o computador ligado para enviar dados em tempo real nas situações em que tal se justifique.

Gostaria também de anunciar que, se possível, vou fazer um upgrade para uma Davis Vantage Vue, estação pela qual me "apaixonei" e que não se compara nada à qualidade da estação que tenho actualmente. 

Pessoalmente deixo aqui a minha recomendação pessoal, não usem o meteohub, pode estar muito bem a funcionar muito tempo, mas quando lhe dá na cabeça... 

O site Tempoemcorroios vai continuar online, embora esteja muito desactualizado, vai voltar a estar actualizado brevemente. 

Apresento as minhas desculpas pelo facto do problema dos dados, e espero que tenham gostado da notícia da nova estação em 2013. Bastante lá mais para a frente, depois vou colocar a minha estação à venda (não tem quaisquer problemas e adquiri sensores novos recentemente) para quem estiver interessado. Mas nisso fala-se depois.


----------



## Lightning (18 Jan 2013 às 16:23)

Estação novamente online a debitar dados.


----------



## Sanxito (18 Jan 2013 às 17:35)

Boas.
Porreiro, bora lá acompanhar isto tudo ao centimetro.. Lool.
Qualquer coisa de mais relevante comunico.
Te logo.


----------



## joocean (23 Jan 2013 às 14:11)

Boa, já algum tempo que anda a ver o site, agora tudo em cima!


----------



## Lightning (15 Mar 2015 às 23:19)

Boa noite... Desta vez não são boas as notícias que trago. Como alguns já devem ter reparado, o site tempoemcorroios deixou de existir, e já andava desatualizado há muito tempo. Infelizmente não consigo dar continuação ao projeto, pois o servidor (que enviava os dados da estação para o site) há muito que tinha deixado de funcionar, e as possibilidades monetárias são de momento as piores que eu poderia imaginar. A estação em si também tem falta de sensores, e alguns já não se encontram em funcionamento fiável, e para "ajudar" ainda mais, como acabei de referir, não tenho nenhuma hipótese de resolver tais problemas. 

Assim, com muita pena minha terei que me dedicar ao pouco que ainda me resta, os registos fotográficos e em vídeo de eventos meteorológicos, e publicá-los aqui no fórum, pois atualmente é o máximo que posso fazer. 

A vida dá muitas voltas e espero muito sinceramente conseguir dar a volta à minha, que nunca pensei que se tornasse tão complicada. 

Espero também um dia voltar a juntar-me à vossa rede de estações, agradeço a todos os que seguiram o site e a todos os que me apoiaram e ajudaram como podiam. 

Embora ande bastante desaparecido ultimamente, continuo a seguir este fórum e continua a ser a minha preferência pois muito aprendi nele e acredito que em relação a mim melhores dias virão.

Cumprimentos
Obrigado


----------



## mr. phillip (16 Mar 2015 às 09:59)

Lamento saber isso e espero que tudo corra pelo melhor e que a tua situação se normalize.
Quanto ao site, é uma pena pois era uma fonte de informação de qualidade mesmo aqui ao pé.
De qualquer forma, se quiseres ir seguindo os dados aqui da zona, tenho a Netamo online, pelo menos para temperatura, pressão e humidade.
Abraço!


----------



## Thomar (16 Mar 2015 às 10:44)

Também eu lamento a tua situação pessoal* Lighting.*
Não esmoreças, luta, que Eu próprio também passei por dificuldades e estou a tentar dar a volta.
É uma pena que o teu projecto de momento fique "em águas de bacalhau" mas esperemos que de futuro consigas retomar o teu(s) projecto(s)!
Abraço!


----------



## Rachie (16 Mar 2015 às 17:14)

Espero que consigas dar a volta por cima e que os teus problemas se solucionem. Não baixes os braços e tens aqui a malta pra te animar. Que tudo corra pelo melhor.


----------



## Lightning (6 Jul 2015 às 16:43)

Infelizmente nem tudo na vida corre como esperamos, e devido à situação de dificuldades atuais que vivo, vou mesmo ser obrigado a abandonar o meu projeto. Foram alguns anos de dedicação e trabalho que irei guardar para sempre comigo, na esperança de no futuro conseguir voltar a estar mais ativo na área da meteorologia novamente.

Foi com muita tristeza que desmontei hoje a minha estação meteorológica que estava montada no telhado, e é também com tristeza que vou colocá-la à venda entre hoje e amanhã, Todos os sensores estão a funcionar corretamente, o único "senão" é o termo-higro que mostra valores de HR% errados. De resto nada a apontar, apenas uma calibração necessária.

As possibilidades monetárias impedem-me de continuar neste momento qualquer que seja o projeto, mesmo por mais pequeno que seja. Não vou baixar os braços, há que manter a cabeça erguida e olhar em frente pois a meteorologia sempre foi uma das minhas grandes paixões. Continuarei a frequentar este fórum como habitualmente, embora mais ausente no que toca a posts, pois foi também nesta _casa que _que fiz grandes amigos e que aprendi muitas das coisas que sei hoje.

Um obrigado a todos pelas palavras de força anteriores.


----------



## Werk_AG (13 Jul 2015 às 00:57)

É triste ler isto! Num país que está quase os todos os dias a ser anunciado como "no bom caminho", a realidade tem outra face.
Quando nas nossas vidas perdemos a possibilidade de ter os nossos hobbies, os nossos pequenos prazeres, o que resta? 
Desejo-lhe sorte, se possível cá dentro, que é como quem diz em Portugal.


----------

